# Raw Diet with diarrhea



## Cplant89 (Dec 24, 2012)

My 18 month GSD has diarrhea and I was wondering what I should do to get her feeling better asap. I have her on a raw diet where she gets roughly 3-5 proteins weekly, but we haven't changes anything in her diet for the past 6 months or so, so I'm not too sure what the problem could be. 

Any advice would be great

Thank you!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What else are you giving, what ratio's?

Describe poop, soft serve, mucous, yellow (examples), any blood, bright red or black?

Acute or start getting soft?

Rest the gut - fast 24hrs. to start


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Make sure the ratios are balanced, getting enough bone, etc. Probiotics + digestive enzymes heavy duty every meal, tablespoon of pumpkin with each meal.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Let us know her current weight and how much (in pounds/ounces) you are feeding each day.

The #1 reason for loose stools in a raw fed dog is OVERfeeding.


----------



## Cplant89 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Extra Info*

She is 70lbs

we give her on a daily basis 35 ounces of food (2.2lbs) - chicken is our most used ingrediant, but others include turkey, ground beef, hen, or duck. about 2-3 ounces of that is organ - mostly liver, sometimes kidney or turkey hearts.

we also feed her chicken feet or gizards as treats

eggs 3-4x weekly
fish oil 3x weekly

her stool is dark brown to black and pretty watery


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry for the delay in answering.

If she is still having loose stools I would start by fasting her for 24 hours. That gives the gut and bowels a chance to relax.

Then I would start by offering her about 1/2 cup of PLAIN canned pumpkin (not the pie mix stuff - it has sugar and spices).

About an hour or so after that I would start feeding her again - but cut back the amount you feed by 10%.

Instead of feeding her 2.2 pounds, go down to 2 pounds.

Keep an eye on her figure. You should be able to feel her ribs by lightly running your hand down her side. If you can't - she too heavy.

You should NOT be able to see her ribs (that means she's too thin).

Keep up that feeding schedule for a couple days and see how her stools progress.


----------

